# Hello all Colvic Watson Owners



## Tynesider

Hi All

Just joined to see what this good site is like, (I hope better than some. )

It may be of interest to owners of Colvic Watson Motor Sailer after spending five years in research I wrote *The History of the Colvic Watson Motor Sailer * and I am currently the Archivist for the* Colvic Watson Owners Group *in the UK which is free to join and open to all flags.

I will post the link to the group when I have more than two posts

If I can help or advise anyone on Colvic Watson motor sailers just ask.


----------



## tdw

Well I certainly hope you find the place of interest. For mine it is always good to see new blood from outside the US. We are gradually assembling a motley crew of Australians, be that for good or bad, and the odd British sailor as well. Of course Canada is well represented and i be thinking that they would be interested in CWs given the popularit if Pilot Houses up that way.

Post the link to your archive asap. 

Cheers

tdw - SailNet Moderator.


----------



## Tynesider

tdw said:


> Post the link to your archive asap.
> Cheers
> tdw - SailNet Moderator.


Thank you for your kind welcome!

*The Colvic Watson Owners Group * website can be found on :
cwowners : Colvic Watson Owners

The paper that I wrote on the *The History of the Colvic Watson Motor sailer * can be found on the site above, _click on _'*Files*' _click on_ '*History*'.

Part one is mainly about the History of Colvic Craft & G L Watson, in part 2 I concentrated mainly on each of the boat designs and other information.


----------



## pirrewiet

hallo
i am a colvic watson owner  and i am looking for frends
my location is nieuwpoort Belgium
hop for contact
johan


----------



## Tynesider

pirrewiet said:


> hallo
> i am a colvic watson owner  and i am looking for frends
> my location is nieuwpoort Belgium
> hop for contact
> johan


Hello Johan

Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Plamen

*Re: which motorsailer ?*

Hi Mike ([email protected]),

I found your post just in the right time for me... hoping this will prevent me to do a mistake which is hard to repair later&#8230;
I am looking to move to sailing, my area is the Med in general (Ionian islands for the beginning).
I am 60, active motor-boater & ex-windsurfer. No sailing experience yet, I would start it the "learning-by-doing"-way&#8230;.
I think I would like to have a motorsailer, hope this is the right decision for me and for the area. My idea is to spend not more than 7-10 days onboard, hopefully several times the year.
I have visited some classic sailing yachts and I do not like the cramped confines with them (unless one go significant over the 40ft mark).
I will leave the boat in the Med, I do not have circumnavigation ambitions.
Mostly, I will be with my wife onboard, but I will have to do the job mainly alone. 
I mention this, because I remember your notice in another forum, "&#8230; one need at least 2-3 people to sail a Colvic Watson ketch&#8230;"

I have narrowed my search to 4 boats offered for sale in my area - all around 1975-1980 : Colvic Victor 34 ketch, Colvic Watson 34 ketch, Nauticat 33 ketch, LM32 sloop. They are all within nearly the same budget, 30K EUR to 30K GBP. I would pick-up one of them at the end of this season.
There is also a Colvic Victor 40 ketch offered @45K GBP but I am not ready to spend that much for just a toy of mine. Maybe I will regret it later&#8230;

Which one is the right one for me, is the question?
Am I going the right path at all, with a motorsailer in this area?

Any help & opinion highly appreciated&#8230;

Plamen


----------



## stigwash

Tynesider said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just joined to see what this good site is like, (I hope better than some. )
> 
> It may be of interest to owners of Colvic Watson Motor Sailer after spending five years in research I wrote *The History of the Colvic Watson Motor Sailer * and I am currently the Archivist for the* Colvic Watson Owners Group *in the UK which is free to join and open to all flags.
> 
> I will post the link to the group when I have more than two posts
> 
> If I can help or advise anyone on Colvic Watson motor sailers just ask.


hello im a new bod on the colvics having a 24ft one myself , do i need to keep the engine turning over to keep her steady? light winds ok but stronger she will fall away.


----------

